# The Good Doctor List



## Guest (Sep 30, 2000)

Just found this website called Co-Cure. It has a page listing of CFS and FM Good Doctors. Either they are self-referred or were recommended by a patient. http://www.co-cure.org/Good-Doc.htm Take a look. Maybe you'll get lucky.calida


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Lynda:Thank you for bringing this site to my attention. You are so good. There is a doctor not too far from me on this list. I wrote his name and phone number down in case things don't work out with my new rheumy. He also suffered from fm and sounds like he would be more compassionate.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2000)

Wonderful...I am so glad you found someone on the list. I did not find any on there who are located very close to me.I don't think I'm going to try doctors for awhile anyway. I've found most reports of them very discouraging. And to top it off, my husband is going to change jobs shortly and so I will, again, be without health insurance. Without that, it's useless for me to even think about treatment.I'll just hope for more "good" days, than "bad" ones.Take care,calida


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

Thanks for the list. I found three there that are in NZ. Unfortunatly, there are miles away from me. I thought I would stillwrite him a note though. It can't hurt anything.------------------B Howes


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

sorry to hear that linda,i honestly dont know what id do without my health insurance.denny


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2000)

Thanks, Denny. I appreciate your concern. It'll all work out O.K. in the end.Watched a documentary on PBS last night about the number of uninsured people in Texas. I guess it's the same all over, but I think possibly worse here. Low, low paying jobs. High insurance premiums, if the employer even offers health benefits. Most people in service type jobs and trying to raise a family cannot even contemplate paying health insurance premiums.Lynda


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

sorry,i mean l"y"nda.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

sorry again,i wanted to thank you for the info.i just might try this.denny


----------

